# Best price for Ariens repair parts?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all,
While clearing snow this morning one of my paddles on my 522ss decided it had had enough and decided it would part company with the rest of the machine. Pretty disappointing performance. Never had a problem with my many Toro ss blowers.
All that aside, where is the best place to shop for replacement paddles.?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

try amazon


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HillnGullyRider said:


> try amazon


Thanks. Never considered them. Will check them out.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazon..... No Ariens paddles for 522 ss.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how about ebay, did you look there for paddles


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Amazon..... No Ariens paddles for 522 ss.


If you search by part number instead of the model name it may help, also you may want to search an aftermarket catalog like "Rotary" to find cross reference part numbers then re-try amazon or ebay. The after market usually has a good stock of high wear parts like paddles, skids, and scraper blades.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Yikes Joe.

$70 with free shipping. I thought my Toro paddles at $30 were high.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Ouch, that's more than half the price of those new single stage electric blowers

http://www.wenproducts.com/store/snow-throwers/WEN-13-A-18-inch-Electric-Snow-Thrower-Item-5662


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HillnGullyRider said:


> If you search by part number instead of the model name it may help, also you may want to search an aftermarket catalog like "Rotary" to find cross reference part numbers then re-try amazon or ebay. The after market usually has a good stock of high wear parts like paddles, skids, and scraper blades.


I'll try your idea tomorrow.
Need to go out and get the mdl/ser numbers from blower. $70 is an insane price. Seriously. For two pieces of material. Almost cheaper to buy a new blower, wear the paddles down, sell it and buy a new machine.


----------

